# eggs



## peanut (Sep 9, 2003)

sup guys my P just laid eggs and some are half white and half clear WHich one means fertierlized again?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fertizaled piranha-eggs are orange/brownish. If yours are white, I'd remove them from the tank, so they won't mess up the tank water once they start decaying.
I guess your piranha's (and you) have bad luck this time... :sad:

*_Moved to Piranha Husbandry Forum_*


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

was it their first time?

if so,







suck them all out and be prepared for the next batch


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

What kind of piranha is it that laid eggs????? My gold spilo eggs were clear, and a few were white… The white ones were unfertilized… I used tweezers to remove… Not all piranha eggs are the same color???? There are a different as the individual species????


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hope you didn't ruin your speakers using your tweeters.


----------

